# Frigidaire Refrigerator water dispenser won't stop



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Not an appliance guy and don't know your model, but if it is anything like my older fridge with ice & water, those actions are controlled by solenoid switches (i.e. for your water, an electrically controlled valve) that are activated by pressing the bar/pad/switch.

Since they have both stopped working, I would suspect the power supplying these solenoids - perhaps a wire connection has come off somewhere.

Try going on-line for a parts and or/wiring diagram for your model. Often the wiring diagram may be on a label stuck to the back of the fridge, but that probably won't help you physically locate the solenoids within the fridge. Some detective work and removing some panels may reveal an obvious disconnect. Even if it is faulty solenoids, there are fairly cheap and easily replaced for most brand name manufacturers.


----------



## helpmepls (Oct 22, 2016)

what about an ice dispenser that wont stop if it is plugged in with the ribbon?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

From your wording, I am not exactly sure what is not stopping. 
-The ice auger?
-The ice maker mechanism?
-Water flow to the icemaker?
-Water flow to the water dispenser?

Water solenoid valve is a prime candidate for causing problems, but can't say for sure.


----------

